# Skin condition - please help!



## Sallt (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone would have some advise for me, as I really need help with my mice!

My mice are currently not 100% healthy, and I am quite worried about them!

I have 3 female mice:
Sally: 1 1/2 years old
Ro: 1year and 3 months old
Maja: 1 year old.

The last couple of weeks Ro has developed this nasty wound on her back, just above her right hind leg. She also has a small wound by hear right ear and under her right hind leg. Maja also got a wound on her back which looked quite raw, and Sally only recently got a small wound by her ear.

I first thought the mice were fighting, even though they have not fought before, and tried to separate them for a couple of days at a time to let their wounds heal, and then introducing them again after scrubbing everything throughly and then keeping a close eye on them.

Sally's and Maja's wound healed up fine when she was on her own, but Ro's seemed to get worse. She seems very itchy, and I have seen her actually bite the wound on her back herself so that it starts bleeding.

I eventually decided to reintroduce them to the big cage, as Maja had healed up, and Ro just seemed to get worse by being kept on her own.
The first thing that Ro did was to run up to Maja, sniff her, and then start "cleaning" her back until her wound opened up again. Maja didn't seem to mind, she just sat there.

I have now changed their food. When I started keeping them, I used to buy a really good quality mouse food, but I have not been able to find good food the last 2 months, so have bought a cheaper type of food.

I have now read up a bit about it, and have started making my own mouse food, in case this is related to allergies:
- senior dog food
- rice cakes
- dried pasta
- rabbit food
- corn flakes

The two other mice seem better, even though Sally still has a small wound by her ear, and I think Ro has started licking Maja's back again, but Ro is the same. They all have a good appetite, and seem to love the new food, but I am so worried about this, and want them to get better soon.

I keep the mice in a big terrarium (meant for lizards), and it's about 1.5 meters long and 30cm wide, with plenty of ventilation.

Would anyone have advise for me on what I can do and why this is happening?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Mice can be quite prone to this obsessive scratching. One of my bucks doesn't need much encouragement to start making himself sore but I have found that I can keep on top of things by treating him regularly for mites.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder if anyone has tried Benzyl benzoate for the persistant skin problems.I use it for my dogs who are white and suffer from persistant irritation on their paws and chins,sore pink areas that drive them mad.I know someone who used to use it for mice but don't know how effective it was.Perhaps Kallan might have some input.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If it were a human they'd be given steroid cream - I expect you can get this for mice but only by vet prescription.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Afraid I don't know anyone who has used it on mice. Creams are difficult on mice too, because not only are they wiggly but you have to cover all the itchy bits, which can sometimes be most of the mouse.


----------



## Sallt (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am doing my best to keep the mice busy with things to chew and play with, and will contact a vet to see what I can do about their skin. Any more advise is very much appreciated!


----------

